# How to make a Homemade Master Magic



## mistressofnone (May 18, 2012)

[youtubehd]Hyi7VsovEe4&feature=plcp[/youtubehd]


yep.


----------



## rk960925 (May 18, 2012)

Nice vid altho i dont really like the graphics


----------



## Ickenicke (May 18, 2012)

Would this be allowed in a comp?


----------



## Michael Womack (May 19, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Would this be allowed in a comp?


 
Why not looks like the ones that you would buy from Cubedepot, Amazon, Speedcubeshop, litetake ext.


----------



## mistressofnone (May 19, 2012)

rk960925 said:


> Nice vid altho i dont really like the graphics


 
hey, i know i'm such a noob to ask this but, what are those graphics?



Ickenicke said:


> Would this be allowed in a comp?


 
yes it is, my friend used his on a competition, as long as it is strung the same way..


----------

